# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Abhazya (abhazia, apsnı) ve abhazlar (abazalar, apsuva)

## gokhan

Abhazya (Abhazia, Apsnı) ve Abhazlar (Abazalar, Apsuva)

Kategori: Gizemli Halklar

Abhazya

Abhazya (Abhazca: Аpсны/Apsnı; Gürcüce: აფხაზეთი / Aphazeti), Gürcistanın kuzeybatı kesiminde, Karadenizin doğusunda tarihsel bölge. Adını, bugün bölgenin halklarından biri olan Abazalardan ya da eski bir halk olan Abasglardan alır.

Abhazya, 8.600 km²lik bir alanı kapsar. Bölgede 220.000i aşkın kişi yaşamaktadır.(2003 sayımı) [2]

Abhazya Tarihi

Güney Kafkasyanın batı yöresinde dağlarla deniz arasında uzanan, dört mevsimi bağrında barındıran, kıyılarında subtropikal bitki örtüsü, dağlarında bembeyaz karları eksik olmayan bu masal diyarına eskiden beri Abhazya (Apsnı), insanoğlunun yer yüzüne ayak bastığı en eski çağlardan beri insanların yaşadığı bu ülke halkına Abhaz (Apsuva) derler.[3]

Erken Dönem

Batı Kafkasyada en eski yerleşmeye ilişkin arkeolojik buluntular yaklaşık İ.Ö. 4000-3000 yıllarına tarihlenir. Bugünkü Abhaz (Apsua) tarihçiler bu kalıntıların en eski proto-Abhaz kabilelerine ait olduğunu savunmakta ve Karadeniz kıyısındaki bugünkü Abhaz cumhuriyetinin köklerinin çok eski olduğunu ileri sürmektedirler.[2]

Asıl atalarının Apsil, Snig ve Abazg denen antik dönem Abhaz boyları olduğunu bildiğimiz bu halklar Kafkasyanın Karadeniz kıyılarında feodal beylikler kurdular. Bu beylikler, kültürel olarak Bizans ve Roma uygarlıklarına yakın yaşadı. Bizanslılar o döneme kadar Diyoskurya ve Pitunt adında ticari merkezler kurdular. İsa nın doğumuna dört- beş yüzyıl kala oluşan bu merkezlerde yerleşen kolonistler miladi yılların başlangıcında Roma lejyonerleri tarafında püskürtüldü. Diyoskurya harabelerinin üzerine Sebastopolis adıyla askeri bir kale inşa ettiler. En büyük dedikleri İmparator Oktavyanın anısına buraya Avgust-Sebastos adını koydular. VI. Yüzyılda Abhazya, Bizans Kolonisi oldu. Aynı zamanda da bir Hıristiyan ülkesi haline geldi. İşte o zaman yukarıda adını saydığımız Abhaz feodal beylikleri konsolidasyona geçti. VIII. Yüzyılda Abhazlar, tüm Kafkasyayı titretecek Abhaz Krallığını kurmuş oldular.[3]

Bugünkü Abhazya toprakları İ.Ö. 1. bin yılda (İ.Ö. 9-6. yüzyıllar) eski Kolhis (Kolha) krallığının bir parçasıydı. Bu topraklar, İ.Ö. 63 yılında Egrisi Krallığının bir parçası oldu. Eski Yunanlı tâcirler, Karadeniz kıyısında limanlar kurdular ve Dioscurias adıyla kurulan Sohum da bu limanlardan biriydi.

Roma İmparatorluğu İ.S. 1. yüzyılda Egrisi topraklarını ele geçirdi ve Egrisinin bağımsızlığını yeniden kazandığı 4. yüzyıla değin bölgeyi yönetimi altında tuttu. Ama Egrisi ardından Bizans İmparatorluğunun denetimi altına girdi. Bizans imparatoru I. İustinianos döneminde, 6. yüzyılda Abhazya nüfusu Hıristiyanlığı kabul etti. Abhazya, 7. yüzyılda Bizansa bağlı bir prenslik haline geldi. Daha sonra 9. yüzyıla değin İmereti Krallığına bağlı olarak bu konumunu korudu. Abhazya prensi II. Leon, Hazarlardan yardım aldı ve egemenliğini bütün Batı Gürcistana yaydı. II. Leon zaten Abhazya prensi olduğu için Abhazya kralı unvanını aldı ve krallığın adı da Abhazya Krallığı oldu. Bu krallığın başkenti Kutaisi idi. Batı Gürcistandaki piskoposlukların Konstantinopolis (İstanbul) patrikliğine bağlıydı. Bu durum, Bizans İmparatorluğunun Abhazya Krallığında nüfuzunu büyük ölçüde korumasına yardım etti.[2]

X. yüzyılın sonunda Feodisi adındaki Abhaz Kralının çocuksuz oluşu, varis bırakamaması, onu; tahtına kız kardeşinin oğlunu oturtmak zorunda bıraktı. O III. Bagrat adıyla tarihe geçen kraldı. Babası Gürcü, annesi Abhaz olan bu kral dayıları tarafından yetiştirilmiş olduğundan uzun süre bu krallığa Abhaz Krallığı dendi.

Babasının Gürcü olmasına rağmen Bagrat hanedanlığının kurduğu krallığa Abhaz Krallığı denmesinin nedeni, bu krallığın temelinin Abhaz kralları tarafından atılmış ve desteklenmiş olmasıdır. XV. ve XVI. yüzyıllarda Abhazlar, tekrar kendi krallıklarını kurup Abhaz-Gürcü Birleşik Krallığından ayırdılar. Ama bu kez, Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun gölgesinde yaşamak zorunda kaldılar. Yüzlerce yıl, Hıristiyan din kültürünü alan Abhazların önemli bir kısmı Müslüman oldu.[3]

16. yüzyılda Abhazyayı Osmanlılar ele geçirdi ve bölge nüfusunun bir bölümü Müslümanlaştırıldı. Osmanlılar Gürcüleri bölgeden çıkardı ve Çaçba hanedanınca yönetilen özerk Abhazya Prensliğini kurdu.

Çarlık Rusyası ve Sovyet Dönemi

Çarlık Rusyası Kafkasyaya yayılmaya başlamasıyla birlikte bölgenin küçük halklarıyla çatışmalara girdi. Küçük ölçekli ama uzun zamana yayılan savaşların sonunda Rusya, 1801-1864 arasında bütün Gürcistanı ele geçirdi. Abhazyada Rus yönetimi 1864te kuruldu ve Müslüman Abhazların büyük bölümü Osmanlı topraklarına göç etmek zorunda kaldı.

Çağdaş Abhaz tarihçiler bu dönemde bölgeye Gürcüler ve Rusların yerleştirildiğini ileri sürmektedirler. Gürcü tarihçiler de Gürcüler, Megreller ve Svanlar gibi Güney Kafkas halkın eski çağlardan beri Abhazyanın yerli halkı olduğunu yazmaktadırlar. Adigeler, Abazalar gibi bir Kuzey Kafkas halkı olan Abhazların bölgeye kuzeyden göç ederek geldiklerini belirtmektedirler. 20. yüzyılın başında Abhazların bölgede bir azınlık olması da bir başka olgudur. 1911 tarihli Encyclopædia Britannicadaki maddede Sohum-kale (Sohum) nüfusunun 43.000 olduğu, bu nüfusun üçte ikisinin Kartvelilerden, üçte birinin Abhazlardan oluştuğu yazmaktadır.[2]

1810 yılında Abhaz Krallığı, Rusya nın himayesine girdi. Çok geçmeden Kafkasya da ulusal bilinçlenme güçlendi. Abhazlar da bu bilinç içindeydi. 47 yıl süren Kafkas Savaşları bitene dek silahlarını teslim etmediler. O yıllarda, yani 1864 yılından itibaren Rus Çarlığı Abhazya nın batısında yaşayan Abhazları, Adigelerle birlikte anayurtlarından sürdü. Abhaz Krallığına da son verdi. Abhazya bir uçtan öbür uca Kazak çizmesi altında ezildi. Halk nüfus kaybına uğradı.

1866 yılında Abhazlar bağımsızlık uğruna tekrar silaha sarıldı. Adeta intihar savaşına giriştiler. Ama ne yazık ki buna güçleri yetmedi. Ertesi yıl Ruslar silah zoruyla, kalan Abhazlar ı da sürdü. Ülke boşaldı. On yıl sonra Abhazlar tekrar silaha sarıldı. Ulusal bağımsızlık adına verdikleri her savaşın ardından bir kez daha sürüldüler. Bu kez ulus tamamıyla yok olma tehlikesi geçirdi.

1918 yılında anayurdunda kalmayı başarabilen Abhazlar kaybettikleri ulusal devlet yaşamın dizginlerini yeniden ele geçirdiler. Ama demokratların başındaki Gürcü Menşevikler, dizginlerin yeniden elden kaymasına, ülkenin karanlığa gömülmesine neden oldu.[3]

1917 Bolşevik Devriminden sonra Abhazya, 1921de Abhazya Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyetinin kurulmasıyla siyasal ve kültürel alanda geniş özerlik elde etti. Stalin 1931de Abhazya Özerk Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyeti olarak değiştirerek Gürcistana bağlı özerk cumhuriyet haline getirdi. Bu dönemde Gürcü nüfusu oransal olarak Abhazlardan daha fazla artış gösterdi. Ayrıca bölgeye yoğun Gürcü ve Rus nüfusu yerleştirildi. 1886da yaklaşık 5-10 kişilik küçük topluluklar olan Gürcülerin sayısı 1989daki sayımda 250,000 Ruslarınki de 75.000i buldu.[2]

1921 yılında Abhaz gençleri, Rus Bolşeviklerinden de destek alarak Abhazyayı, can yurtlarını bağımsız kıldı. Abhazya, Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyet oldu. Bağımsız devlet statüsüne kavuştur. Abhaz ulusu yeniden canlandı. Ama ne yazık ki zamanla Abhazya nın devlet olma konusundaki başarısı engellenmeye, hakları kısıtlanmaya başlandı.

1930lu yılların sonunda Abhazlar ın derdine tercüman olabilecek tüm Abhaz aydınlarını, gençlerini yok ettiler. Latin alfabesine dayalı Abhaz yazı dilini kaldırıp, Gürcü alfabesini ve dilini yerleştirmeye çalıştılar. Gürcistan ın doğu bölgesinden insanları getirip Abhazya ya yerleştirdiler. Savaş yıllarıydı, Sovyet halkının başı tutuşsa söndürecek hali ve vakti yoktu. Herkes kendi derdindeydi, Abhazların problemleriyle uğraşacak tek bir merci yoktu.

1944 yılında Abhaz okullarını kapatmaya, Abhaz çocuklarına ana dillerini unutturup, Gürcüce öğretmeye başladılar. Gürcü faşistleri, Abhaz yer adlarını ( toponim ) değiştirmeyi de ihmal etmediler. 1948 yılından 1951 yılına kadar Abhazyada 147 yer ve köy ismi değiştirilip Gürcüleştirildi. Gürcüler, asimilasyonu hızlandırmak, halkı yok etmek için akıl almaz yöntemler uyguluyorlardı.

Bu asimilasyonun ötesinde bir şeydi, adeta bir soykırım, bir ulusu yaşarken yok etme yöntemiydi. Abhaz ulusunun kökünü Abhazya dan tamamen kazımak istiyorlardı. Bir grup Abhaz ı II. Dünya Savaşında Almanlara yardım etti diye karalayıp imha ettiler. Abhazya, Sovyetlerden ayrılmak istiyor. şeklinde provokasyonlar yaparak Abhaz tarihini saptırmaya çalıştılar.

İşte, Pavle İngorakva gibi fanatik teorisyenler Antik Abhaz boyları olan Abasglar ve Apsiller Abhaz kökenli değil, Gürcü kökenlidir. Abhazların bunlarla hiçbir ilgisi yoktur. Abhazlar Abhazya ya iki üç yüzyıl önce kuzeyden geldiler. gibi düzmece tarihlerle Abhazları yeniden yok etme teorileri üretmeye başladılar.

Abhazya 70 yıl Sovyet egemenliği altındaydı. Ama değişen bir şey yoktu. Her seferinde yeni bir ulusal sorun yaşıyorlardı. Sovyet döneminde Abhazlar, Abhazya da nüfusun  ini teşkil edecek duruma düşürüldü. Her an başlarına kakılan nüfus azlığının nedeninin kendileri olduğunu, bir an olsun akıllarına bile getirmediler.[3]

Stalinin ölümünden sonra özerk cumhuriyette Abhazlara daha geniş iktidar ve hükümette daha çok temsil edilme hakkı tanındı. Sovyet yönetimi, küçük cumhuriyetleri edebiyat ve kültürel gelişmelerini destekliyordu. Abhazlar özerk cumhuriyette azınlık olmalarına karşın, siyasal gücü ve bürokrasiyi ellerinde tutuyorlardı. Abhazlara her alanda tanınan kota, Sovyet yönetiminin böl ve yönet politikalarıyla da ilişkiliydi. Gürcistandaki özerk cumhuriyette Abhazların sahip oldukları haklar, Sovyetler Birliğinin başka hiçbir özerk cumhuriyetinde tanınmamıştı. Bu durum, Gürcüler ile Abhazların karşı karşıya gelmelerinin de nedenlerinden biri oldu.[2]

Abhazya Savaşı

Sovyetler Birliğinin çözülmeye başladığı 1980lerin sonlarında, Gürcistanın bağımsızlığa doğru yol aldığı süreçte, Abhazlar ile Gürcüler arasındaki gerilim iyice yükseldi. Pek çok Abhaz muhalif, Gürcistanın bağımsızlığını kazanması halinde Abhazyanın da bağımsızlığını ilan etmesi hakkı bulunduğunu, bağımsız Gürcistanda Gürcüleştirme politikalarının gündeme geleceğini ileri sürdü. Özerk cumhuriyetin nüfusunun Hini oluşturan Gürcülerin özerk cumhuriyette üniversiteleri yoktu ve üniversite talebinde bulunmalarıyla başlayan gösterilerde, 16 Temmuz 1989da 16 Gürcü öldürüldü ve 137 kişi de yaralandı. Ardından Sovyet ordusu kontrolü sağlamak için Sohumiye girdi. Bu olayın paramiliter grubun bir provokasyonu olduğu da iddia edildi.

Gürcistan, Zviad Gamsakhurdia liderliğinde 6 Nisan 1991de bağımsızlığını ilan etti ve Gürcistan Demokratik Cumhuriyetinin 1921 tarihli anayasasına döndüğünü duyurdu. Pek çok Abhaz bunun Abhazyanın özerkliğinin kaldırılması anlamına geldiğini ileri sürdü. Oysa 1921 tarihli anayasada Abhazya özerk bir cumhuriyet olarak tanınıyordu. 23 Temmuz 1992de, Abhazya parlamentosu çoğunluğun oylarıyla bağımsızlığını ilan etti. Ardından düzensiz Gürcü birlikleri Abhazyaya girdi ve Gürcü yönetimi bölgenin büyük bölümünü kontrol altına aldı, parlamentoyu da kapattı.

Rus güçlerinin denetimi altında kurulan Kafkas Halkları Konfederasyonu şemsiyesi altında bir araya gelen Çeçenler, Rus Kazaklar ve Osetler, Ahbaz güçleri Gürcülere karşı savaş başlattılar. Abhaz subayların yönetimindeki askeri birlikler, Eylülde Gürcüleri yenilgiye uğrattı. Sonunda Gürcistan topraklarında bir Abhaz-Gürcü cephesi oluştu. 3.000 kişinin öldüğü savaş sonrasında Abhaz birlikleri Temmuz 1993te, Sohumu elinde tutan Gürcülere karşı saldırıya geçti. Gürcüler ağır kayıplar verdiler ve Sohumi 27 Eylülde Abhaz yönetiminin eline geçti. Bu savaşta binlerce insan öldü ve 10.000 kişi de kayboldu. Abhazyadan 250.000den Gürcü göç etti.[2]

Abhazlar (Abazalar)

Abhazlar (Abhazca: Aşua, Rusça: Абази́ны ya da Аба́за), çoğunluğu Adigey, Karaçay-Çerkesya ve Abhazyada yaşayan Kuzey Kafkas halkı. Abazinler olarak da bilinir. Abhazyada yaşayan Abhazlar, Abazalara dil açısından en yakın halktır. Günümüzde Abazaların büyük bölümü Türkiyede, Ürdün, Suriye ve Mısır gibi Arap ülkelerinde yaşamaktadır.[4] Batı Kafkasyanın Karadeniz sahillerinde oturan bir kavim. Abaza memleketi, Karadenizin doğu sahilini ve Kafkasyanın batı kıyısını teşkil eden arazinin kuzey tarafındadır. Abazalar, Kafkas Sıradağlarının en yüksek yeri olan Elbürz Tepesinin batıya doğru olan kısmının üzerinde yerleşmişlerdir.[5]

Genel olarak kıyı kesiminde oturanlar Hıristiyan, iç kesimlerde ve dağlar arasındaki vadilerde oturanlar Müslüman dır. Dilleri Çerkez kabilelerinin dillerinden oldukça farklılaştığından, Kafkas dilleri arasında ayrı bir dil grubu olarak ele alınırlar.

Kıyı kesiminde oturan ana Abhaz kitlesinden ayrı olarak dağlarda ve Kabardeyler ile Beslenenlere yakın olarak oturan Abaza (veya Abazin)ların şivelerinde farklılıklar ortaya çıkmış ise de ana kitle ile zorluk çekmeden anlaşabilirler. Ancak ilişkileri ana kitleden çok Kabardaylar ve Besleneyler ile daha kuvvetli olmuştur.

Abhazlar İngur Irmağından kuzeye doğru Kafkas Dağlarının zirvelerine ve Karadeniz kıyıları boyunca Adlerin ötesine kadar uzanan geniş bir bölgede yaşarlar. XIV.yüzyıla kadar Kuban boylarına kadar olan sahada da kolonileri vardı. Ancak kuzeyden inen Kabardayların baskısı sonucunda yerlerini tümüyle onlara bırakarak ana kitleleriyle Karadeniz kıyılarına inmek zorunda kaldılar. Bununla beraber Kafkas Dağları üzerinde ve Kuban Nehri ile bu nehre katılan ırmakların kaynaklarında bir kısmı kalmaya devam etti. Abazalar kendilerini kuzey ve kuzey batıdan çeviren Kabardaylar ve Besleneylerin tesiri altına girmişler ve birincilerin egemenliğini kabul etmişlerdir.

Abhaz-Abazalar güney ve güney-doğudan Gürcülerle, kuzey-doğudan Svanlar, Karaçay-Balkarlar ve Kabartaylar ile komşudurlar. Kuzeyden ise Besleneyler, Abzahlar ve Ubuhlar ile çevrili idiler. İki ana kitleye ayrılırlar: Abhazlar (kendilerine Apsuva derler), Abazalar (Abazinler, kendilerine Aşuva derler).

Abhazlar, Karadeniz kıyıları boyunca İngur Nehrinden, Adlerin ötesine ve hatta Soçi yakınlarına kadar uzanan kıyı şeridinde ve İngur Vadisi boyunca iç kesimlerde otururlar. Belli başlı oymakları beş tanedir; kıyı boyunca kuzeyden güneye doğru Ciget (Ziget)ler, Abzıblar, Ahçipsular (Ahçipsa). İç kesimlerde ise kuzeyde Zamballar (Hırps veya Tzaballar), güneyde ise Aybğalar vardır. Bu kıyı Abhazların bir kısmı Rusya ile iyi geçinme politikasını benimsemiş, bir kısmı ise Çerkez kabileleri ile birlikte veya ayrı olarak Rusyaya karşı mücadele etmiştir ki bunlar genellikle Müslüman Abhazlardır.[6]

Abazalardan bir çok zat Osmanlı hizmetine girmiştir. Bunlardan yalnız ikisi Abaza lakabıyla anılır. En meşhurları; Siyavuş Paşa, Süleyman Paşa, Hasan Paşa, Mehmed Paşa, İbşir Mustafa Paşa, Damat Ahmed Paşa, Mehmed Paşa, Abaza Mehmed Paşa ve Abaza Hasan Paşadır.[5]

Abazalar ise, Kubanın kaynaklarına yakın olan bölgede ve yukarı boylarında otururlar. İki ana gruba ayrılırlar;

I- Tapanta (Altı Kesek Abaza): Kuban kaynakları, Büyük ve Küçük Zelençuk vadilerinde otururlar. Yurtları Kuma ve Podkumuk sularına kadar uzanır. İsimlerini beylerinden alan altı gruba bölünürler. Dudaruk, Lo, Kliiç, Kyeç, Biberd ve Cantemir.

II-Şkaraya (veya Aşkar): Yedi oymakdan meydana gelir: Mudavey, Kazılbeğ, Şegerey, Tam, Başılbeğ, Barakay ve Bağ. Bu Abazalar Rusya ile savaşa en şiddetli bir biçimde katılmışlardır.[6]

Abazalar mert yaratılışlı ve sağlam ahlaklı insanlardır. Sözünde durmak, vazifeden kaçmamak, misafire hürmet etmek adet ve şiarlarıdır. Abazalarda zina en büyük suç sayılır ve en büyük cezayı gerektirir. Zina yapanlar memleketi terke mecbur edilir yahut köle kabul edilerek satılır veya öldürülür. Abaza kadınlarının kocalarına hizmetlerinde adete çok dikkat ederler, onların yanına oturmazlar. Çocuksuzlara nazaran çocuklu kadınlar daha imtiyazlıdır.[5]

Tarihçe

Abhazaarın köklerinin Abhazyanın batı ucundaki Sadzene dayandığı kabul edilir. Abhazalar ilk olarak bu bölgeden 14-15. yüzyıllarda, ikinci olarak 18-19. yüzyıllarda göç etmişlerdir. Abhazların Aşhaura boyundan olanları 19. yüzyılda Çarlık ordularına karşı savaştılar. Tapantasta, Kbaadadaki (bugünkü Soçide Polyana Krasnaya) savaşta Rus birliklerine yenilerek Osmanlı topraklarına göç ettiler. Abhazların tarihsel toprakları Abhaz ülkesi, Abazinya veya Abazaşta olarak adlandırılır.[4]

Kültür

Abhazlar, diğer tüm Kafkas halklarından farklı ve köklü bir kültüre sahiptir.Kültürlerine son derece düşkün olan Abhazlarda kadına önem başta gelen değerlerdendir.Abhazlar anaerkil bir halk olduğundan sosyal hayatta kadının yeri erkeklerden daha önemlidir.Abhaz kadını erkekler gibi ata biner, misafir geldiğinde erkeklerle oturabilir,en az erkekler kadar söz söyleme ve düşünce özgürlüğü hakkına sahiptir.[2]

Din

Abazalar Sünni Müslüman dır. Müslüman olmalarının da etkisiyle Abazalar, Rus yönetimin 19. yüzyılda Kuzey Kafkasyayı ele geçirme savaşı sırasında direniş savaşına giriştiler ve Ruslara yenilerek Osmanlı topraklarına göç ettiler. Abazalar Müslümanlığa Osmanlıya göç ettikten sonraki kuşaklarda geçmişlerdir..[4]

Dil

Abazalar, Kuzeybatı Kafkas dillerinden biri olan Abazaca konuşunlar. Abazaca, Abhazcaya yakın bir dildir. Karaçay-Çerkesya, Aşharua ve Tapantadaki Abazalar iki diyalekti konuşurlar.[4] Abazaca, başlı başına bir dildir. Bu lisan Çerkez dili kökenli olduğu halde, Abaza dili Çerkez dilinden ayrılmıştır. Birbirlerine benzemezler. Hatta metod ve telaffuzları bile değişiktir. Abaza lisanının yazısı yoktur.[5]

Nüfus

Rusya Federasyonunda 2002 sayımına göre 38.801 Abaza yaşıyordu.[7] Abazaların önemli bir bölümü Türkiyede yaşamaktadır. Sakarya, Kocaeli, Düzce, Eskişehir, Samsun, Yozgat, Çorum, Adana ve Kayseri (çoğunluğu Uzunyaylada) illerine dağılmış olan Abhaz (Abaza) kökenlilerin 350.000 civarında olduğu tahmin edilmektedir.[4]

XIX. yüzyılda tüm Kafkas uluslarının kökünü kurutan sürgün dramını Abhazlar da ziyadesiyle yaşadı. Bu yüzden boşalan Abhaz toprakları, yabancı uluslar tarafından yağmalandı. Bütün olumsuzluklara rağmen 1866 yılında Abhazyada kalan Abhaz sayısı nüfusun `ını teşkil ediyordu. Gürsüler ve Mingreller durmadan gelip yerleştiği halde onların sayısı o tarihlerde 26.000i geçmiyordu.

Daha sonra Abhazyada yaşayan Gürcü, Mingrel nüfusu; 240.000e ulaştı. Abhaz nüfusu ise kendi anayurdunda 100.000e düştü. Bu yüzden Abhazlar, demografik anlamda çok sıkıntılar çektiler. Her an karşılarına bir koz olarak çıkarılan bu problemin müsebbipleri, bunu ileri sürenlerden başkası değildi.[3]

Kaynaklar

[1] Video: www.vimeo.com/5731104
[2] tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abhazya
[3] http://www.msxlabs.org/forum/medeniy...r-devleti.html
[4] tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abazalar
[5] ansiklopedi.turkcebilgi.com/Abazalar
[6] http://www.kafkas.org.tr/bgkafkas/bu...ya_kimdir.html
[7] Nevzat Özkan, Türk Dilinin Yurtları, Akçağ, 2002.

Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/abhazy...alar-apsuva-2/

----------

